# Web Devs - How do you host your clients?



## Ivan (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey,

So I'm just wondering.. how do you web devs host your clients?
Do you host all of them on a personal server, or buy an individual VPS for each client?


----------



## rsk (Jun 11, 2013)

From what I know (from friends) they usually purchase one small vps, and host their clients there. By time they upgrade it.

If a client requires his own space and needs more resources only then do they move him to an individual VPS to cater their specific needs.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 11, 2013)

Shared hosting or VPS, depends on the need. Dedicated server for very big / enterprise clients.


----------



## netnub (Jun 11, 2013)

I host them on a DDOS protected machine to ensure uptime.


----------



## dAgent (Jun 11, 2013)

Off a reseller account, make like 20000% profit on the package itself.


----------



## drmike (Jun 11, 2013)

I host clients on my own dedicated servers.

They either have their own dedicated server or are on a VPS on the servers I own.

Depends on their needs where they end up.  Big projects and those with security/clearance/similar requirements are dedicated servers.  Everyone else, unless a large web application goes on VPS.


----------



## jcaleb (Jun 11, 2013)

i usually let my clients buy their own shared hosting. i tell them its beneficial for them because they don't have dependency on small-timer like me, and they are worry free if i'm still here in a few months or year.

its also beneficial for me, because i avoid headache of clients bugging me.

this is for simple wordpress web-presence website project


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 11, 2013)

I tend to put them on the service that best fits their projects.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 11, 2013)

Let them buy a domain
Let them buy a small vps
Let them give me the ssh-key
Install ruby/node.js & the needed stuff
Let them change ssh-key
Done
I do that twice a year on private projects.I stopped all that web/php stuff. No time left for that sort of "I need a blog" stuff.


----------



## drmike (Jun 11, 2013)

So @wlanboy, what sort of client work is it that you are doing instead of the blog stuff?


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 12, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> So @wlanboy, what sort of client work is it that you are doing instead of the blog stuff?


Webpages/webapps working with relays/sensors. E.g. controlling a model railway/displaying telemetry of a model aircraft. Or registration/statistic pages for Archery/Curling contests.

Add "wtf" with "math" and I try (do) it.


----------



## drmike (Jun 12, 2013)

Awesome stuff @wlanboy!  Good to see different type of usage/development.  Hopefully we are entering a time of more hobbyist hardware and hardware interfacing.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 12, 2013)

<offtopic>



buffalooed said:


> Hopefully we are entering a time of more hobbyist hardware and hardware interfacing.


 

With all the cheap hardware (raspberry pi, pogoplug...) the ability to use hardware in a hobbyist environment is much more viable these days.

</offtopic>


----------



## drmike (Jun 12, 2013)

I still need to get a Pi.  Been using the pogoplugs and related plugs for years.


----------



## rsk (Jun 12, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> i usually let my clients buy their own shared hosting. i tell them its beneficial for them because they don't have dependency on small-timer like me, and they are worry free if i'm still here in a few months or year.
> 
> 
> its also beneficial for me, because i avoid headache of clients bugging me.
> ...


Or you can place a referral link in an email to them and point them to bluehost/hostgator/etc. you will be able to make some more money on the side. Plus, those companies will not go anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## lv-matt (Jun 12, 2013)

We host all ours on a cPanel dedicated server in the UK.

We tend to charge them a reasonable price, and include the first 3 months free for local businesses.


----------

